

A cryptographic scheme that allows computation directly on the encrypted data - michael_nielsen
http://portal.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=1536414.1536440&coll=GUIDE&dl=&type=series&idx=SERIES396&part=series&WantType=Proceedings&title=STOC&CFID=37558608&CFTOKEN=60907897

======
dmolnar
If this works out, this is a big breakthrough. One of the encryption schemes
described in the paper also looks like it should be reasonably efficient to
implement (the scheme "E_1"). That scheme doesn't give you everything you'd
need for fully homomorphic encryption, but it is part of the way there.

------
kiwidrew
This looks very intriguing. Unfortunately, I can't find a free copy of this
paper nor any articles talking about it. Can anyone else dig up either a copy
or some additional information?

~~~
kragen
Even though it's on the ACM site, I downloaded the paper with no problem.

